# Lottery For The Troops Contest - August 2007



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

It's time for our exciting contest again. Thanks for those who participated in June's contest and those who donated to the prize.
I think you guys will like this month's prizes. I have included some pics so you can drool.

John (Papajohn67) is taking a break, so please send your smokes to Dave (68Trishield) or Mike (Squid) only. Feel free to send your smokes immediately after you sign up.

*The Rules*
1. Post in this thread to sign up for the contest.
2. Send a minimum of 10 sticks to either Dave (68Trishield) or Mike (Squid). Sending more than 10 is welcome and appreciated. PM me or them directly if you need their addresses.
3. Post the DC# in this thread after you send your sticks. If you intend to give the sticks in person or place an order online, just post that your are doing so, no DC# required.
4. Once all 21 people have sent their sticks, I will randomly draw 2 numbers for each contestant and whoever matches their number with the powerball number from the powerball drawing that I determine, will be the first winner. The second winner will be determined by the next powerball drawing.
5. The same person cannot win both the first and second prize. If this occurs, we will wait for the next powerball drawing(s) until a different person wins.

*The 1st Prize*
Coleciones del Rey (See pic below)
10 sticks from my collection
1 Very Nice Table Torch Lighter (From Our Usual Donor)

*The 2nd Prize*
Coleciones del Rey (See pic below)
10 sticks from my collection
1 Very Nice Table Torch Lighter (From Our Usual Donor)
10 sticks from my collection


























If you would like to donate to the prize, please post in this thread and decide whether the prize goes to the 1st or 2nd Prize or both.

The Contestants
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.


----------



## SgtStriker (Mar 7, 2007)

Count me in. I'm happy to join a lottery for such a good cause. I'll send out some nice cigars as soon as I get a reply to my PM.(For an address):tu:tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm in! :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I will be adding to the prize as usual...:tu


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

I am in.


----------



## schweiger_schmoke (Jun 16, 2007)

Very low on smokes now-a-days. Going back to school soon... :tg

This is a great cause and I wish I could participate.

Have fun with this one, everybody.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

If you would like to donate to the prize, please post in this thread and decide whether the prize goes to the 1st or 2nd Prize or both.

The Contestants
1.SgtStriker
2.bazookajoe
3.Cigarmark
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
Thanks guys!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Count me in as well!


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Count me in!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

If you would like to donate to the prize, please post in this thread and decide whether the prize goes to the 1st or 2nd Prize or both.

The Contestants
1.SgtStriker
2.bazookajoe
3.Cigarmark
4.Deuce
5.TimButz2
6.JaKaAch
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
Thanks guys!
____


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Count me in. :ss
PMing for the addy's next.
Thanks avo_addict, squid, and 68TriShield. :tu


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Sign me up Jim !


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

If you would like to donate to the prize, please post in this thread and decide whether the prize goes to the 1st or 2nd Prize or both.

The Contestants
1.SgtStriker
2.bazookajoe
3.Cigarmark
4.Deuce
5.TimButz2
6.JaKaAch
7.khubli
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
Thanks guys!


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Count me in :tu

The Contestants
1.SgtStriker
2.bazookajoe
3.Cigarmark
4.Deuce
5.TimButz2
6.JaKaAch
7.khubli
8.Dux
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

PM sent to Sgt.Striker and JakaAch. It looked like CS was down all morning, so I couldn't reply and update the thread sooner.


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Package headed your way Squid..:tu
DC: 0307 0020 0000 4104 6412


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

The Contestants
1.SgtStriker
2.bazookajoe
3.Cigarmark
4.Deuce
5.TimButz2
6.JaKaAch
7.khubli
8.Dux
9.n3uka
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.

I will bring my donation to the herf this weekend.


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

JaKaAch said:


> Package headed your way Squid..:tu
> DC: 0307 0020 0000 4104 6412


Thanks for shipping so fast, Jeff.

12 more spots to fill !!!


----------



## maddman (May 24, 2007)

Put me on the list.


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

The Contestants
1.SgtStriker
2.bazookajoe
3.Cigarmark
4.Deuce
5.TimButz2
6.JaKaAch (Squid - 0307 0020 0000 4104 6412)
7.khubli
8.Dux
9.n3uka
10.madmann
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

I would love to be added to the list.

Also count me in for a prize to the second winner.

Thanks again guys. All your hard work is very much appreciated.


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

Count me in... I'll be bringing them in person to Dave's herf on saturday:ss


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

JaKaAch said:


> Package headed your way Squid..:tu
> DC: 0307 0020 0000 4104 6412


Much appreciated....I'll post when it hits the doorstep!


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

I'll donate a five'er to both the first and the second prize winners. 

I'll package them up and send off to Jim (Avo Addict) by this weekend.


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

The Contestants
1.SgtStriker
2.bazookajoe
3.Cigarmark
4.Deuce
5.TimButz2
6.JaKaAch (Squid - 0307 0020 0000 4104 6412)
7.khubli
8.Dux
9.n3uka (68Trishield - Will give him personally)
10.madmann
11.SteveDMatt
12.Ragin'Cajun (68Trishield - Will give him personally)
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

*Prize Update*

The 1st Prize
Colecciones del Rey
10 sticks from my collection
1 Very Nice Table Torch Lighter (From Our Usual Donor)
Prize from 68Trishield (Thank You)
Prize from Squid (Thank You)

The 2nd Prize
Colecciones del Rey
10 sticks from my collection
1 Very Nice Table Torch Lighter (From Our Usual Donor)
Prize from SteveDMatt (Thank You)
Prize from Squid (Thank You)


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I just want to donate 3 sticks to both 1st and 2nd. When should I ship them?


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

BigVito said:


> I just want to donate 3 sticks to both 1st and 2nd. When should I ship them?


You can send them directly to the winners after the drawings or send them to me. Fine by me either way. Thanks for the donation.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

avo_addict said:


> You can send them directly to the winners after the drawings or send them to me. Fine by me either way. Thanks for the donation.


Thank you, and you're welcome. :ss now to rummage through my humi to see what I have to send  PM your addy please


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

We are better than 1/2 way full, lets fill this bad boy up!!:chk


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Look at these fabulous prizes :tu

The 1st Prize
Colecciones del Rey
10 sticks from my collection
1 Very Nice Table Torch Lighter (From Our Usual Donor)
Prize from 68Trishield (Thank You)
Prize from Squid (Thank You)
Prize from BigVito (Thank You)

The 2nd Prize
Colecciones del Rey
10 sticks from my collection
1 Very Nice Table Torch Lighter (From Our Usual Donor)
Prize from SteveDMatt (Thank You)
Prize from Squid (Thank You)
Prize from BigVito (Thank You)


----------



## RUDY351 (Mar 7, 2007)

_You can count me in. Please add me to the list._


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

The Contestants
1.SgtStriker
2.bazookajoe
3.Cigarmark
4.Deuce
5.TimButz2
6.JaKaAch (Squid - 0307 0020 0000 4104 6412)
7.khubli
8.Dux
9.n3uka (68Trishield - Will give him personally)
10.madmann
11.SteveDMatt
12.Ragin'Cajun (68Trishield - Will give him personally)
13.Rudy351
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm in again. Probably won't be able to ship until I get back from Vacation, is that ok?


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> I'm in again. Probably won't be able to ship until I get back from Vacation, is that ok?


That's fine, Tony. How long are you going to be gone?


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

avo_addict said:


> That's fine, Tony. How long are you going to be gone?


Back on the 20th


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Back on the 20th


Enjoy your vacation. Don't worry, I will cover you if you are holding up the drawing.


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

The Contestants
1.SgtStriker
2.bazookajoe
3.Cigarmark
4.Deuce
5.TimButz2
6.JaKaAch (Squid - 0307 0020 0000 4104 6412)
7.khubli
8.Dux
9.n3uka (68Trishield - Will give him personally)
10.madmann
11.SteveDMatt
12.Ragin'Cajun (68Trishield - Will give him personally)
13.Rudy351
14.Newcigarz
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

avo_addict said:


> Enjoy your vacation. Don't worry, I will cover you if you are holding up the drawing.


Actually I got it figured out. Can't keep the troops waiting. Shipping to Dave.

DC#0306 3030 0003 5436 5469. :ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

mailing them out Monday


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Actually I got it figured out. Can't keep the troops waiting. Shipping to Dave.
> 
> DC#0306 3030 0003 5436 5469. :ss


Thanks, Tony


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

BigVito said:


> mailing them out Monday


Thank you


----------



## RUDY351 (Mar 7, 2007)

_Mailing them out today. Will post DC tonight... :ss_


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I will be getting with Maddman & CigarMark to send it in a group...unless they already sent?


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

We still need 7 more contestants. Only 10 sticks are required to enter the contest and it is for a good cause.

The Contestants
1.SgtStriker
2.bazookajoe
3.Cigarmark
4.Deuce
5.TimButz2
6.JaKaAch (Squid - 0307 0020 0000 4104 6412)
7.khubli
8.Dux
9.n3uka (68Trishield - Will give him personally)
10.madmann
11.SteveDMatt
12.Ragin'Cajun (68Trishield - Will give him personally)
13.Rudy351
14.Newcigarz (68Trishield - 0306 3030 0003 5436 5469)
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.


----------



## RUDY351 (Mar 7, 2007)

_The sticks are in the mail Dave..._

_DC#0307 0020 0000 1108 9555_


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Come on people...the response has bit pitiful.

Sign me up Jim. If I happen to win I'll send the prize off to the troops myself!!

Mike "squid"...my donation of sticks will be coming your way from JR Cigars.

John


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Perhaps most people are on vacation this month. Thanks for helping out, John.

The Contestants
1.SgtStriker
2.bazookajoe
3.Cigarmark
4.Deuce
5.TimButz2
6.JaKaAch (Squid - 0307 0020 0000 4104 6412)
7.khubli
8.Dux
9.n3uka (68Trishield - Will give him personally)
10.madmann
11.SteveDMatt
12.Ragin'Cajun (68Trishield - Will give him personally)
13.Rudy351 (68Trishield - 0307 0020 0000 1108 9555)
14.Newcigarz (68Trishield - 0306 3030 0003 5436 5469)
15.Papajohn67 (Squid - Smokes will come from JR Cigars)
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Come on people...the response has bit pitiful.
> 
> Sign me up Jim. If I happen to win I'll send the prize off to the troops myself!!
> 
> ...


Mike make that a box of Oliva G's ordered from Serious Cigars. May take a few days since they will be coming ground.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Shipment on the way to Papajohn67

0178 5091 4012 3696 0325


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

bazookajoe said:


> Shipment on the way to Papajohn67
> 
> 0178 5091 4012 3696 0325


Hey David

I'm pretty much out of the "Troops" loop right now but I will get them off to Mike's "squid" buddy Lt Fera in Afghanistan when they hit my box along with the sticks I win in the contest. :r

Thanks for the continuing support for our troops!!

John


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Mike make that a box of Oliva G's ordered from Serious Cigars. May take a few days since they will be coming ground.


Fed-Ex......349630310108736


----------



## Prozac_Puros (Mar 14, 2007)

Sign me up! I'll ship to Squid, Monday AM.


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Just another reminder for everyone to ship the smokes to either 68Trishield or Squid. Please do not ship them to Papajohn67.

The Contestants
1.SgtStriker
2.bazookajoe
3.Cigarmark
4.Deuce
5.TimButz2
6.JaKaAch (Squid - 0307 0020 0000 4104 6412)
7.khubli
8.Dux
9.n3uka (68Trishield - Will give him personally)
10.madmann
11.SteveDMatt
12.Ragin'Cajun (68Trishield - Will give him personally)
13.Rudy351 (68Trishield - 0307 0020 0000 1108 9555)
14.Newcigarz (68Trishield - 0306 3030 0003 5436 5469)
15.Papajohn67 (Squid - Smokes will come from Serious Cigars)
16.Prozac_Puros
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Hey David
> 
> I'm pretty much out of the "Troops" loop right now but I will get them off to Mike's "squid" buddy Lt Fera in Afghanistan when they hit my box along with the sticks I win in the contest. :r
> 
> ...


Woops,







I didn't notice (read) the instructions this time through. I usually ship to you since there is less travel time. I don't want you to have to spring for postage to send those unless you have something else going, so maybe you can just hang on to them until you have something else to ship out and I'll send off some more to Dave or Mike. Let me know when you can. Thanks.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

If y'all need another ape, Ill participate this round as well! Two months in a row! WOOHOO!!! Ill send to Squid when I see my name on the list. :chk


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

bazookajoe said:


> Woops,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have some CI stuff I ordered for the guys so I'll have enough sticks to make a nice package.


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

omowasu said:


> If y'all need another ape, Ill participate this round as well! Two months in a row! WOOHOO!!! Ill send to Squid when I see my name on the list. :chk


Thanks for the continuous support. 4 more spots to fill !!!

The Contestants
1.SgtStriker
2.bazookajoe
3.Cigarmark
4.Deuce
5.TimButz2
6.JaKaAch (Squid - 0307 0020 0000 4104 6412)
7.khubli
8.Dux
9.n3uka (68Trishield - Will give him personally)
10.madmann
11.SteveDMatt
12.Ragin'Cajun (68Trishield - Will give him personally)
13.Rudy351 (68Trishield - 0307 0020 0000 1108 9555)
14.Newcigarz (68Trishield - 0306 3030 0003 5436 5469)
15.Papajohn67 (Squid - Smokes will come from Serious Cigars)
16.Prozac_Puros
17.Owomasu
18.
19.
20.
21.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> I have some CI stuff I ordered for the guys so I'll have enough sticks to make a nice package.


You're a good man John. :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

add me, please


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks, Perry. We're getting close, 3 more spots to fill.

The Contestants
1.SgtStriker
2.bazookajoe
3.Cigarmark
4.Deuce
5.TimButz2
6.JaKaAch (Squid - 0307 0020 0000 4104 6412)
7.khubli
8.Dux
9.n3uka (68Trishield - Will give him personally)
10.madmann
11.SteveDMatt
12.Ragin'Cajun (68Trishield - Will give him personally)
13.Rudy351 (68Trishield - 0307 0020 0000 1108 9555)
14.Newcigarz (68Trishield - 0306 3030 0003 5436 5469)
15.Papajohn67 (Squid - Smokes will come from Serious Cigars)
16.Prozac_Puros
17.Owomasu
18.BigVito
19.
20.
21.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

you're welcome.

Don't you sleep?:r


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

BigVito said:


> you're welcome.
> 
> Don't you sleep?:r


:r Sleep is overrated.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I'm thinking of sampling it


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Package sent to Dave(68Trishield) DC#0307 0020 0001 1395 0128.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

1.SgtStriker
2.bazookajoe
3.Cigarmark (Dave DC#0307 0020 0001 1395 0128)
4.Deuce
5.TimButz2
6.JaKaAch (Squid - 0307 0020 0000 4104 6412)
7.khubli
8.Dux
9.n3uka (68Trishield - Will give him personally)
10.madmann
11.SteveDMatt (Dave - 0103 8555 7491 2419 4712)
12.Ragin'Cajun (68Trishield - Will give him personally)
13.Rudy351 (68Trishield - 0307 0020 0000 1108 9555)
14.Newcigarz (68Trishield - 0306 3030 0003 5436 5469)
15.Papajohn67 (Squid - Smokes will come from Serious Cigars)
16.Prozac_Puros
17.Owomasu
18.BigVito
19.
20.
21.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Stevieray is in.I have his smokes in hand :tu


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

WTG, StevieRay. 2 more spots and we're ready to rock n' roll.

1.SgtStriker
2.bazookajoe
3.Cigarmark (Dave DC#0307 0020 0001 1395 0128)
4.Deuce
5.TimButz2
6.JaKaAch (Squid - 0307 0020 0000 4104 6412)
7.khubli
8.Dux
9.n3uka (68Trishield - Will give him personally)
10.madmann
11.SteveDMatt (Dave - 0103 8555 7491 2419 4712)
12.Ragin'Cajun (68Trishield - Will give him personally)
13.Rudy351 (68Trishield - 0307 0020 0000 1108 9555)
14.Newcigarz (68Trishield - 0306 3030 0003 5436 5469)
15.Papajohn67 (Squid - Smokes will come from Serious Cigars)
16.Prozac_Puros
17.Owomasu
18.BigVito
19.StevieRay (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
20.
21.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Received a darn good supply of sticks for the troops from JaKaAch yesterday that will do quite nicely for these guys. Got them "iced" down in the cooler as we speak awaiting some friends to go along with them.

Thanks much for this great stash of sticks!

Mike


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I've got a shipment going out to Mike(Squid) on Monday, sorry no DC # from Canada. Thanks for the addy Mike.


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Add me to the list. I'll send this to Dave Monday morning.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> I've got a shipment going out to Mike(Squid) on Monday, sorry no DC # from Canada. Thanks for the addy Mike.


Oh ya forgot, ya can add me to the list also.:tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

1.SgtStriker
2.bazookajoe
3.Cigarmark (Dave DC#0307 0020 0001 1395 0128)
4.Deuce
5.TimButz2
6.JaKaAch (Squid - 0307 0020 0000 4104 6412)
7.khubli
8.Dux
9.n3uka (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
10.madmann
11.SteveDMatt (Dave - 0103 8555 7491 2419 4712)
12.Ragin'Cajun (68Trishield - RECEIVED) 
13.Rudy351 (68Trishield - 0307 0020 0000 1108 9555)
14.Newcigarz (68Trishield - 0306 3030 0003 5436 5469)
15.Papajohn67 (Squid - Smokes will come from Serious Cigars)
16.Prozac_Puros
17.Owomasu
18.BigVito
19.StevieRay (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
20.........................


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I am in.
Was sending package to Dave this week that I have promised for some time but been busy seeing the country.

1.SgtStriker
2.bazookajoe
3.Cigarmark (Dave DC#0307 0020 0001 1395 0128)
4.Deuce
5.TimButz2
6.JaKaAch (Squid - 0307 0020 0000 4104 6412)
7.khubli
8.Dux
9.n3uka (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
10.madmann
11.SteveDMatt (Dave - 0103 8555 7491 2419 4712)
12.Ragin'Cajun (68Trishield - RECEIVED) 
13.Rudy351 (68Trishield - 0307 0020 0000 1108 9555)
14.Newcigarz (68Trishield - 0306 3030 0003 5436 5469)
15.Papajohn67 (Squid - Smokes will come from Serious Cigars)
16.Prozac_Puros
17.Owomasu
18.BigVito
19.StevieRay (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
20.Blueface


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

And we are set to go. Sorry Carlos, but it looks like all spots have been filled.

1.SgtStriker
2.bazookajoe
3.Cigarmark (Dave DC#0307 0020 0001 1395 0128)
4.Deuce
5.TimButz2
6.JaKaAch (Squid - RECEIVED)
7.khubli
8.Dux
9.n3uka (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
10.madmann
11.SteveDMatt (Dave - 0103 8555 7491 2419 4712)
12.Ragin'Cajun (68Trishield - RECEIVED) 
13.Rudy351 (68Trishield - 0307 0020 0000 1108 9555)
14.Newcigarz (68Trishield - 0306 3030 0003 5436 5469)
15.Papajohn67 (Squid - Smokes will come from Serious Cigars)
16.Prozac_Puros
17.Owomasu
18.BigVito
19.StevieRay (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
20.OldSailor
21.RockyR


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

avo_addict said:


> And we are set to go. Sorry Carlos, but it looks like all spots have been filled.
> 
> 1.SgtStriker
> 2.bazookajoe
> ...


Hey, I see my name as #20.:r
No problem. They are going out anyway.
I missed the bus again.


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Package sent to Dave(68Trishield) DC#: 0306 1070 0004 0710 4612


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

1.SgtStriker
2.bazookajoe
3.Cigarmark (Dave DC#0307 0020 0001 1395 0128)
4.Deuce
5.TimButz2
6.JaKaAch (Squid - RECEIVED)
7.khubli
8.Dux
9.n3uka (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
10.madmann
11.SteveDMatt (Dave - 0103 8555 7491 2419 4712)
12.Ragin'Cajun (68Trishield - RECEIVED) 
13.Rudy351 (68Trishield - 0307 0020 0000 1108 9555)
14.Newcigarz (68Trishield - 0306 3030 0003 5436 5469)
15.Papajohn67 (Squid - Smokes will come from Serious Cigars)
16.Prozac_Puros
17.Owomasu
18.BigVito
19.StevieRay (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
20.OldSailor
*21.RockyR (68Trishield - 0305 0830 0004 0642 3590)*


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

1.SgtStriker
2.bazookajoe
3.Cigarmark (Dave DC#0307 0020 0001 1395 0128)
4.Deuce
5.TimButz2
6.JaKaAch (Squid - RECEIVED)
7.khubli
8.Dux
9.n3uka (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
10.madmann
11.SteveDMatt (Dave - 0103 8555 7491 2419 4712)
12.Ragin'Cajun (68Trishield - RECEIVED) 
13.Rudy351 (68Trishield - 0307 0020 0000 1108 9555)
14.Newcigarz (68Trishield - 0306 3030 0003 5436 5469)
15.Papajohn67 (Squid - Smokes will come from Serious Cigars)
16.Prozac_Puros
17.Owomasu
18.BigVito
19.StevieRay (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
*20.OldSailor (Squid, pkg on its way, no DC# from Canada)
*21.RockyR (68Trishield - 0305 0830 0004 0642 3590)

Pkg on its way to Squid.
__________________


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks for shipping the smokes so fast, guys.

1.SgtStriker
2.bazookajoe
3.Cigarmark (Dave DC#0307 0020 0001 1395 0128)
4.Deuce
5.TimButz2 (68Trishield - 0306 1070 0004 0710 4612)
6.JaKaAch (Squid - RECEIVED)
7.khubli
8.Dux
9.n3uka (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
10.madmann
11.SteveDMatt (Dave - 0103 8555 7491 2419 4712)
12.Ragin'Cajun (68Trishield - RECEIVED) 
13.Rudy351 (68Trishield - 0307 0020 0000 1108 9555)
14.Newcigarz (68Trishield - 0306 3030 0003 5436 5469)
15.Papajohn67 (Squid - Smokes will come from Serious Cigars)
16.Prozac_Puros
17.Owomasu
18.BigVito
19.StevieRay (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
20.OldSailor (Squid, pkg on its way, no DC# from Canada)
21.RockyR (68Trishield - 0305 0830 0004 0642 3590)


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

avo_addict said:


> Thanks for shipping the smokes so fast, guys.
> 
> 1.SgtStriker
> 2.bazookajoe
> ...


Received David's "bazookajoe" package.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by avo_addict View Post
Thanks for shipping the smokes so fast, guys.

1.SgtStriker
2.bazookajoe(RECEIVED)
3.Cigarmark (Dave DC#0307 0020 0001 1395 0128)
4.Deuce
5.TimButz2 (68Trishield - 0306 1070 0004 0710 4612)
6.JaKaAch (Squid - RECEIVED)
7.khubli
8.Dux
9.n3uka (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
10.madmann
11.SteveDMatt (Dave-RECEIVED)
12.Ragin'Cajun (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
13.Rudy351 (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
14.Newcigarz (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
15.Papajohn67 (Squid - Smokes will come from Serious Cigars)
16.Prozac_Puros
17.Owomasu
18.BigVito
19.StevieRay (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
20.OldSailor (Squid, pkg on its way, no DC# from Canada)
21.RockyR (68Trishield - 0305 0830 0004 0642 3590)


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Leaving Atlanta today heading towards Dave.

0103 8555 7490 8421 5229


----------



## Prozac_Puros (Mar 14, 2007)

Off to Squid,
# 0103 8555 7490 5260 1771


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks fellas...I'll post when boxes hit the front porch!


----------



## SgtStriker (Mar 7, 2007)

I sent my package out today. ( Dave-68Trishield DC#0304 0370 0001 4144 9408 )


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Shipment Update

1.SgtStriker (68Trishield - 0304 0370 0001 4144 9408)
2.bazookajoe(RECEIVED)
3.Cigarmark (Dave DC#0307 0020 0001 1395 0128)
4.Deuce
5.TimButz2 (68Trishield - 0306 1070 0004 0710 4612)
6.JaKaAch (Squid - RECEIVED)
7.khubli (68Trishield - 0103 8555 7490 8421 5229)
8.Dux
9.n3uka (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
10.madmann
11.SteveDMatt (Dave-RECEIVED)
12.Ragin'Cajun (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
13.Rudy351 (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
14.Newcigarz (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
15.Papajohn67 (Squid - Smokes will come from Serious Cigars)
16.Prozac_Puros (Squid - 0103 8555 7490 8421 5229)
17.Owomasu
18.BigVito
19.StevieRay (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
20.OldSailor (Squid, pkg on its way, no DC# from Canada)
21.RockyR (68Trishield - 0305 0830 0004 0642 3590)


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Just looked on the front porch....lo and behold, a package from Serious showed up. Believe that to be the Papajohn67 box. Will open tomorrow....as for now, I need all the frigging beauty sleep I can get!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Shipment Update

1.SgtStriker (68Trishield - 0304 0370 0001 4144 9408)
2.bazookajoe(RECEIVED)
3.Cigarmark (RECEIVED)
4.Deuce
5.TimButz2 (68Trishield - 0306 1070 0004 0710 4612)
6.JaKaAch (Squid - RECEIVED)
7.khubli (68Trishield - 0103 8555 7490 8421 5229)
8.Dux
9.n3uka (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
10.madmann
11.SteveDMatt (Dave-RECEIVED)
12.Ragin'Cajun (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
13.Rudy351 (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
14.Newcigarz (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
15.Papajohn67 (Squid - Smokes will come from Serious Cigars)
16.Prozac_Puros (Squid - 0103 8555 7490 8421 5229)
17.Owomasu
18.BigVito
19.StevieRay (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
20.OldSailor (Squid, pkg on its way, no DC# from Canada)
21.RockyR (68Trishield - 0305 0830 0004 0642 3590)


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

waiting on a package that was missent from cbid :hn


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I got packages today from rockyr(thanks for the check!) and TimButz2
Thanks guys!Everyone is sending really nice smokes too :tu
Shipment Update

1.SgtStriker (68Trishield - 0304 0370 0001 4144 9408)
2.bazookajoe(RECEIVED)
3.Cigarmark (RECEIVED)
4.Deuce
5.TimButz2 (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
6.JaKaAch (Squid - RECEIVED)
7.khubli (68Trishield - 0103 8555 7490 8421 5229)
8.Dux
9.n3uka (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
10.madmann
11.SteveDMatt (Dave-RECEIVED)
12.Ragin'Cajun (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
13.Rudy351 (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
14.Newcigarz (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
15.Papajohn67 (Squid - Smokes will come from Serious Cigars)
16.Prozac_Puros (Squid - 0103 8555 7490 8421 5229)
17.Owomasu
18.BigVito
19.StevieRay (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
20.OldSailor (Squid, pkg on its way, no DC# from Canada)
21.RockyR (68Trishield - RECEIVED)


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> I got packages today from rockyr(thanks for the check!) and TimButz2
> Thanks guys!Everyone is sending really nice smokes too :tu
> Shipment Update
> 
> ...


Well, I'm relying on MaddMan to get our package out tomorrow. So if all goes well, you may see it Saturday. If it doesn't go tomorrow then I'll mail it Friday from work.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

If they don't get here by Thursday Carlos can get my spot, and I will mail out as soon as they get here


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Packages received from :

Txdyna65
Papajohn67

Thanks guys for your consistent efforts and contributions to make this program work so well!


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

8.Dux (68Trishield - 0307-0020-0000-4781-3100)

On its way :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Shipment Update

1.SgtStriker (68Trishield - 0304 0370 0001 4144 9408)
2.bazookajoe(RECEIVED)
3.Cigarmark (RECEIVED)
4.Deuce
5.TimButz2 (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
6.JaKaAch (Squid - RECEIVED)
7.khubli (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
8.Dux
9.n3uka (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
10.madmann
11.SteveDMatt (Dave-RECEIVED)
12.Ragin'Cajun (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
13.Rudy351 (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
14.Newcigarz (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
15.Papajohn67 (Squid - Smokes will come from Serious Cigars)
16.Prozac_Puros (Squid - 0103 8555 7490 8421 5229)
17.Owomasu
18.BigVito
19.StevieRay (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
20.OldSailor (Squid, pkg on its way, no DC# from Canada)
21.RockyR (68Trishield - RECEIVED)

Thanks Ji,great sticks Bro!
I also got a beautiful box from Laurel NY,who was this from?


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

My entry is going out tomorrow, headed your way Squid.

DC# 0307 0020 0001 1395 0371


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Deuce said:


> My entry is going out tomorrow, headed your way Squid.
> 
> DC# 0307 0020 0001 1395 0371


Thank you sir.....will let you know when it arrives!


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey...I've been slacking. Meant to get my sticks to you for one of the prizes to the winners. 

Also...I received packages from the following:

Papajohn67
Prozac Puros

Will get the package wrapped up this weekend.

Mike


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Prozac_Puros said:


> Sign me up! I'll ship to Squid, Monday AM.


Received some great sticks from Prozac_Puros AND from Papajohn67.

Hope to have batteries working tomorrow to snap a shot. Discharged the batteries today when snapping shots of a home I'm listing.

Thanks guys....great work, great sticks!!!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

BigVito said:


> If they don't get here by Thursday Carlos can get my spot, and I will mail out as soon as they get here


Is this acceptable?

I just got my invoice today for the shipment from 10August2007


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

BigVito said:


> Is this acceptable?
> 
> I just got my invoice today for the shipment from 10August2007


Perry, don't worry. We'll wait for you. There are still others who haven't sent theirs yet.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

avo_addict said:


> Perry, don't worry. We'll wait for you. There are still others who haven't sent theirs yet.


thanks Bro, Didn't want to hold up the train


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

1.SgtStriker (68Trishield - 0304 0370 0001 4144 9408)
2.bazookajoe(RECEIVED)
3.Cigarmark (RECEIVED)
4.Deuce
5.TimButz2 (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
6.JaKaAch (Squid - RECEIVED)
7.khubli (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
8.Dux (RECEIVED)
9.n3uka (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
10.madmann
11.SteveDMatt (Dave-RECEIVED)
12.Ragin'Cajun (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
13.Rudy351 (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
14.Newcigarz (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
15.Papajohn67 (Squid - Smokes will come from Serious Cigars)
16.Prozac_Puros (Squid - 0103 8555 7490 8421 5229)
17.Owomasu
18.BigVito
19.StevieRay (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
20.OldSailor (Squid, pkg on its way, no DC# from Canada)
21.RockyR (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
Thanks Doug!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I still need to know if one of you sent from 11948 zip code.
11948 zip???


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> I still need to know if one of you sent from 11948 zip code.
> 11948 zip???


bump...Hello?!?


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Could it be SgtStriker? He had some coming your way and he's from NY.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

rack04 said:


> Could it be SgtStriker? He had some coming your way and he's from NY.


That my guess,there was no note so i want to make sure...


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> That my guess,there was no note so i want to make sure...


I think Justin is right. Sgt.Striker's tracking number shows that the sender is from ZIP 11948.


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Shipment Update

1.SgtStriker (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
2.bazookajoe(RECEIVED)
3.Cigarmark (RECEIVED)
4.Deuce (Squid - 0307 0020 0001 1395 0371)
5.TimButz2 (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
6.JaKaAch (Squid - RECEIVED)
7.khubli (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
8.Dux (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
9.n3uka (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
10.madmann
11.SteveDMatt (Dave-RECEIVED)
12.Ragin'Cajun (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
13.Rudy351 (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
14.Newcigarz (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
15.Papajohn67 (Squid - RECEIVED)
16.Prozac_Puros (Squid - RECEIVED)
17.Owomasu
18.BigVito
19.StevieRay (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
20.OldSailor (Squid, pkg on its way, no DC# from Canada)
21.RockyR (68Trishield - RECEIVED)


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

avo_addict said:


> I think Justin is right. Sgt.Striker's tracking number shows that the sender is from ZIP 11948.


Duh...I didn't look at that...


----------



## SgtStriker (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi dave, sorry I didn't put a note in the box, but 11948 is me. I'm glad it arrived safe and sound.


----------



## maddman (May 24, 2007)

Incoming to Squid forgot Delivery Number at work will post tomorrow.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

SgtStriker said:


> Hi dave, sorry I didn't put a note in the box, but 11948 is me. I'm glad it arrived safe and sound.


Yes it did!Great sticks too Bro thanks :tu


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Update....received packages today from:

Old Sailor
Duece

Way to go guys...sticks arrived safely and will make a fantastic addition to the upcoming shipment.

WELL DONE!!! :chk :chk :chk :chk

Mike


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Squid, Ill post a DC on mine tonight.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

omowasu said:


> Squid, Ill post a DC on mine tonight.


Thank you sir!


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

squid said:


> Thank you sir!


Mike, I have the box packed and will ship from downtown tomorrow morning. I threw a couple extras in there for you, thanks for all of your help!


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

DC 0103 8555 7490 2686 1019 left the Sears Tower this morning enroute to Squid. Look out below!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DC# tomorrow, they will go out either before 9:00 or after work.


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Shipment Update

1.SgtStriker (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
2.bazookajoe(RECEIVED)
3.Cigarmark (RECEIVED)
4.Deuce (Squid - RECEIVED)
5.TimButz2 (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
6.JaKaAch (Squid - RECEIVED)
7.khubli (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
8.Dux (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
9.n3uka (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
10.madmann (Squid)
11.SteveDMatt (Dave-RECEIVED)
12.Ragin'Cajun (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
13.Rudy351 (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
14.Newcigarz (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
15.Papajohn67 (Squid - RECEIVED)
16.Prozac_Puros (Squid - RECEIVED)
17.Owomasu (Squid - 0103 8555 7490 2686 1019)
18.BigVito (Squid)
19.StevieRay (68Trishield - RECEIVED)
20.OldSailor (Squid - RECEIVED)
21.RockyR (68Trishield - RECEIVED)


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Looks like everyone has sent the smokes. Let's do the drawing tomorrow night. I am going to assign 2 random numbers for each of you shortly.


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Here are the lucky numbers for tomorrow's drawing at 10PM CST. Good luck, gents.

1.SgtStriker (68Trishield - RECEIVED) 6 36
2.bazookajoe(RECEIVED) 22 5
3.Cigarmark (RECEIVED) 39 16
4.Deuce (Squid - RECEIVED) 34 7
5.TimButz2 (68Trishield - RECEIVED) 8 41
6.JaKaAch (Squid - RECEIVED) 33 37
7.khubli (68Trishield - RECEIVED) 29 21
8.Dux (68Trishield - RECEIVED) 38 10
9.n3uka (68Trishield - RECEIVED) 13 40
10.madmann (Squid) 14 28
11.SteveDMatt (Dave-RECEIVED) 23 12
12.Ragin'Cajun (68Trishield - RECEIVED) 25 35
13.Rudy351 (68Trishield - RECEIVED) 17 15
14.Newcigarz (68Trishield - RECEIVED) 2 19
15.Papajohn67 (Squid - RECEIVED) 1 32
16.Prozac_Puros (Squid - RECEIVED) 31 3
17.Owomasu (Squid - 0103 8555 7490 2686 1019) 11 24
18.BigVito (Squid) 18 30
19.StevieRay (68Trishield - RECEIVED) 42 9
20.OldSailor (Squid - RECEIVED) 26 20
21.RockyR (68Trishield - RECEIVED) 4 27


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

These are the prizes. Tomorrow's drawing is for the 1st Prize.

*The 1st Prize*
Colecciones del Rey
10 sticks from my collection
1 Very Nice Table Torch Lighter (From Our Usual Donor)
Prize from 68Trishield (Thank You)
Prize from Squid (Thank You)
Prize from BigVito (Thank You)

*The 2nd Prize*
Colecciones del Rey
10 sticks from my collection
1 Very Nice Table Torch Lighter (From Our Usual Donor)
Prize from SteveDMatt (Thank You)
Prize from Squid (Thank You)
Prize from BigVito (Thank You)


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

0306 2400 0002 9799 0627


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Bump for easy access. Stay tuned.


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

And the 1st prize winner is ...........


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

JaKaAch 

congrats :bl


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

n3uka said:


> JaKaAch
> 
> congrats :bl


next time let avo do that :r


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Congrats, JakaAch :bl


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

n3uka said:


> JaKaAch
> 
> congrats :bl


:tpd: congrats Bro. Prize will go out as soon as Jim says so:tu


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

You guys love to steal my thunder


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

PM sent to 1st prize donors. Thank you.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

oops, saw


> and the winner is


 and thought you had already posted it.


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

n3uka said:


> oops, saw and thought you had already posted it.


:r No biggie, Dave. Just messing with you.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

avo_addict said:


> Congrats, JakaAch :bl


:tpd::bl:tu:ss


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Wow.
I'm speachless, don't know what to say, except to thank avo_addict, 68Trishield, Squid, BigVito and all those involed in putting this Lottery together.

Thanks


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Congrats JaKaAch! :bl


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats Jakach :tu


----------



## SgtStriker (Mar 7, 2007)

Well done Jakach.:tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

JaKaAch said:


> Wow.
> I'm speachless, don't know what to say, except to thank avo_addict, 68Trishield, Squid, BigVito and all those involed in putting this Lottery together.
> 
> Thanks


Congrats Jeff,I'll get my portion out to you asap...:tu


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

I'll get mine out to you in tomorrow's mail! Congrats to you for this GREAT cause!!!


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Congrats Jakach and a job well done by everyone involved:u


----------



## Prozac_Puros (Mar 14, 2007)

Congratulations Jakach, Enjoy!


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

Congrats brother! Thanks to everyone for putting this one!:ss


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Gratz Jakach!!! :tu


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Congrats!:bl


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

BigVito said:


> 0306 2400 0002 9799 0627


:tu:tu

Package received in GREAT shape and with some GREAT sticks!!!

Of course the package of hitchhikers was pretty nice too... :dr!

Much appreciate your continued support! :u:u:u

Mike


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

maddman said:


> Incoming to Squid forgot Delivery Number at work will post tomorrow.


Very nice package of sticks received today from you, Maddman! Excellent choices that will do the troops VERY nicely! Well done to you and thanks for your great contributions. :tu

:u :u :u

Mike


----------



## maddman (May 24, 2007)

wow i cant believe it took 5 days to get to you...... I was starting to worry i bombed someone on accident


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Congrats Jeff,I'll get my portion out to you asap...:tu


0303 3430 0002 4118 3892 Sorry it took so long Jeff.Going out in the am...


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Jeff:
*0306 2400 0002 9799 3888*


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

JakaAch, coming at you: 0307 1790 0001 6260 8017


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Folks, don't forget that the 2nd drawing is tomorrow at 10PM CST. Who's feeling lucky?


----------



## SgtStriker (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm feeling lucky or maybe it's just all the :alI've had. Oh well good luck everyone.


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

And the 2nd prize winner is ...............


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Newcigarz, congrats, Tony. You are one lucky man.


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Tony, please PM me your addy. I lost your addy when I cleaned up my PM box.


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Congrats Tony :bl 

Thanks for the DC info Jim, Dave and BigV.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Gratz Tony!!! :tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

avo_addict said:


> Newcigarz, congrats, Tony. You are one lucky man.


:tpd::bl:tu:ss


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Too Cool! Thanks Guys! :ss

PM sent!


----------



## SgtStriker (Mar 7, 2007)

Congrats too Newcigarz. Enjoy.:ss:tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

JaKaAch said:


> Congrats Tony :bl
> 
> Thanks for the DC info Jim, Dave and BigV.


:tpd:


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

WooHoo!!:blCongrats!


----------



## Prozac_Puros (Mar 14, 2007)

:ss Congratulations Tony, Enjoy! :ss


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

Congrats brother!


----------



## Allstar (Aug 25, 2007)

So who does this goto, if you need names of cigar smokers in the military, I was able to guide alot of newbs from my last duty station.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

avo_addict said:


> Newcigarz, congrats, Tony. You are one lucky man.


Tony.. congrats !!!!!!


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Congrats Tony, enjoy:tu


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

Allstar said:


> So who does this goto, if you need names of cigar smokers in the military, I was able to guide alot of newbs from my last duty station.


PM 68Trishield he's the one who pretty much takes charge of sending the sticks to the troops.


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Lottery for the Troops jackpot made it to the house today.
The mail-woman had to park in front of the house, instead of her normal 5 blocks away. She didn't want to tote all those USPS Priority boxes around. 
Thanks again to all who run this Lottery for the Troops. You are a great bunch.
Here is the prize package from Jim(avo_addict) Thanks Jim! A great line up of smokes there. 

And here are the prizes donated by Perry(Big Vito), and Dave(68Trishield). Another fine line up of cigars. 

Thanks again guys. The Club Stogie gang is the best.:tu 
I'm glad I found this forum. What a great bunch of BOTL's and SOTL's.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

JaKaAch said:


> Lottery for the Troops jackpot made it to the house today.


Nice winnings! :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

JaKaAch said:


> Lottery for the Troops jackpot made it to the house today.
> The mail-woman had to park in front of the house, instead of her normal 5 blocks away. She didn't want to tote all those USPS Priority boxes around.
> Thanks again to all who run this Lottery for the Troops. You are a great bunch.
> Here is the prize package from Jim(avo_addict) Thanks Jim! A great line up of smokes there.
> ...


great looking cigars


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Enjoy the smokes, Jeff.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Tony,

Got a package coming you way. Thanks for donating to the troops again.

0103 8555 7491 1725 7332


----------



## SgtStriker (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm sooooo Jelious..... Enjoy.:ss:tu


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Tony, incoming 0411 9496 6850 2700 2246


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

SteveDMatt said:


> Tony,
> 
> Got a package coming you way. Thanks for donating to the troops again.
> 
> 0103 8555 7491 1725 7332


Looking forward to it Steve, Thanks! :ss


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

avo_addict said:


> Tony, incoming 0411 9496 6850 2700 2246


I'm getting excited!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

newcigarz said:


> Looking forward to it Steve, Thanks! :ss


I will get them out Tomorrow DC# to follow:tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

BigVito said:


> I will get them out Tomorrow DC# to follow:tu


Thanks! :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got some prize winnings from Squid today! Thanks Mike! :tu

Clicky!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

0306 2400 0002 9799 8425


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Felt like Xmas in CT today. Got Lottery winnings from

avo_addict:


































And SteveDMatt:










All this for donating to the troops! Thanks guys!

Still got something coming from BigVito o


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

WOOHOO!!! :tu


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

Congrats! And thank you for donating to the troops, that's pretty darn cool.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

newcigarz said:


> Felt like Xmas in CT today. Got Lottery winnings from
> 
> avo_addict:
> 
> ...


won't be half as nice as what you got, those are some very good sticks... Congrats.


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Nice hits.:tu


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Tremendous contribution from Avo. That Tatuaje / Pepin sampler looks awesome.

Enjoy the smokes Tony, you DO deserve them. The DCM is from 2004.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

BigVito said:


> won't be half as nice as what you got, those are some very good sticks... Congrats.


Just your contribution is enough. I will enjoy them all. :ss


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

SteveDMatt said:


> The DCM is from 2004.


Ohh, that means it's ready to smoke. I got a picnic this weekend that would be 
perfect! :ss


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

I got these from Squid a couple days ago. More of the Lottery prize.
Thanks Mike. SUPER prize donation. :dr Finally got some time to post a pic.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got the Lottery winnings from BigVito today.

Thanks Perry!:tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

newcigarz said:


> Got the Lottery winnings from BigVito today.
> 
> Thanks Perry!:tu


you're welcome


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Very nice prize additions, Perry, Steve, Mike, and Dave. Thank you all for contributing.


----------

